

Darpa’s Next Grand Challenge: Build Us Lifelike, Humanoid Robots - bogolea
http://www.wired.com/dangerroom/2012/04/darpa-humanoid-robots/

======
beambot
Hey bogolea... I'm the author of the original source over at Hizook.com (which
was referenced in the Wired article):

[http://www.hizook.com/blog/2012/04/03/new-darpa-grand-
challe...](http://www.hizook.com/blog/2012/04/03/new-darpa-grand-challenge-
humanoid-robots-preliminary-unofficial-details)

We work _very_ hard to put together these top-notch articles, and it sucks to
have other media sites get all the attention.

EDIT: I went ahead and created a submission for Hizook, here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3806243> Please upvote that one instead
;-)

~~~
melling
I would suggest that you find the best times to submit stories on HN and
publish accordingly. This should give you more of a head start.

------
justatheory
Nano-Ferrorfluid & Nano-3D Printed Nanobots. Autonomous, and probably
completely self powered.

Instant T-1000

Go nuts,

;-)

